# Looking for Richard Joyner Backer Plate



## tbfoto

I'm intrested in trying to make some pendants and watched the video tutorials by Ed Davidson. He was using a tool called the *Richard* *Joyner* *Backer* *Plate.* I have searched all over and have not been able to find anywhere that sells this tool. Does anyone know where to get it?

Tom


----------



## roddesigner

Tom you can post the request here   http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48855
just go to the last page a very popular item


----------



## tbfoto

Well this really sucks. You see....the other night I was at a high school basketball game and saw a young woman with a pendant around her neck and thought it looked nice. I got to thinking...hey...I bet I could make something like that on my lathe and I bet I could even sell them at a local craft fair. So today I'm on this site and was simply looking through the pen making videos and came across the video about pendant making....still not realizing that I'm the LAST ONE on earth that ISN'T making them. Here I thought I had an original idea...only to find out I'm once again...a day late and a dollar short. 
Kind of like when I invented the internet.... before that Bill Gates guy stole my idea. :biggrin:

Happy turning everyone.
Tom


----------



## JohnLifer

Well, You MIGHT be the only one in 20 miles of Lafayette, but 
then, maybe not!


----------



## Oldwagon

I thought Al Gore invented the INTERNET! Todd


----------



## rhino17

you can find it in the business classifieds under a thread titled Pendant backer plate by sailing_away. I just got mine in the mail today can't wait to use it.

Hope this helps

Darren


----------



## byounghusband

He invented Pants too, right??



Oldwagon said:


> I thought Al Gore invented the INTERNET! Todd


----------



## rjwolfe3

byounghusband said:


> He invented Pants too, right??




Didn't he also invent "Global Warming"?


----------



## byounghusband

Only 'cause he is full of Hot Air and talks TOO much!!!



rjwolfe3 said:


> Didn't he also invent "Global Warming"?


----------



## derry1

*how can i contact richard joyner*



tbfoto said:


> I'm intrested in trying to make some pendants and watched the video tutorials by Ed Davidson. He was using a tool called the *Richard* *Joyner* *Backer* *Plate.* I have searched all over and have not been able to find anywhere that sells this tool. Does anyone know where to get it?
> 
> Tom


how can i contact richard about purchasing a joyner backing plate deluxe???? as seen in tutorials by ed davidson re pendant turning--derry1


----------



## randyrls

rhino17 said:


> you can find it in the business classifieds under a thread titled Pendant backer plate by sailing_away. I just got mine in the mail today can't wait to use it.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Darren




Sailing_away aka Richard Joyner.  If you can look at the Feb 2011 issue of Woodturning Design.  There is a good article on how to make the pendent using the backer plate.


----------



## alphageek

If he doesn't reply to you here, drop me a PM... I've got other contact info.


----------



## derry1

thanks alphageek--sent enquiry to richard re pendant deluxe setup thanks----derry1
merry christmas


----------



## toolcrazy

You can also go here. She lists them on here website. 

http://www.torne-lignum.com/Pendant-chucks.html


----------



## derry1

*pendant chuck*



toolcrazy said:


> You can also go here. She lists them on here website.
> 
> http://www.torne-lignum.com/Pendant-chucks.html


 thanks---saw the chuck on her website --have not heard from joyner --so will purchse from her thanks---happy new year---derry1


----------



## KenV

And Steve at 

http://www.turningwood.com/pendant_jig.htm

sells them also


Steve has a few suggestions on his web page for safety -- worth reading


----------

